# Khamsin



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We have a sand storm forecast for tomorrow and for those of you who have not experienced one.
You will "taste" the khamsin before it hits
Try and not go outside if you can avoid it.. if you have to go out use cheap sunglasses to help keep the dust out of your eyes.
Keep all windows and doors tightly closed
If you have curtains/shutter use them.
Be prepared to be cleaning sand and dust up for weeks, the Christmas tree needles have nothing on the khamsin.
The Khamsin also carries large amounts of sand and dust making the sun go a deep orange and it is strange the first time you see it.
If your apartment is on a high floor you can generally see the storm coming, you can sit and watch the orange come closer and closer then make a run for it lol.

Khamsin in Arabic is of course 50... the winds blow for 50 days of the year.

Maiden


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> We have a sand storm forecast for tomorrow and for those of you who have not experienced one.
> You will "taste" the khamsin before it hits
> Try and not go outside if you can avoid it.. if you have to go out use cheap sunglasses to help keep the dust out of your eyes.
> Keep all windows and doors tightly closed
> ...



And that wind blows all your rotten sand over Cyprus so we get red rain which stains everything.
Please stop sending us your unwanted sand


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> And that wind blows all your rotten sand over Cyprus so we get red rain which stains everything.
> Please stop sending us your unwanted sand




It would be ok if it was just sand... lol it's amazing the people who think it is only sand that is blowing it never occurs to them that all the dirt from the street is blowing about with the sand,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> It would be ok if it was just sand... lol it's amazing the people who think it is only sand that is blowing it never occurs to them that all the dirt from the street is blowing about with the sand,


You should try Mexico City. The dust in the air contains very high proportions of dried poo from the sewers. Yuk. most POOluted place on earth


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> We have a sand storm forecast for tomorrow and for those of you who have not experienced one.
> You will "taste" the khamsin before it hits
> Try and not go outside if you can avoid it.. if you have to go out use cheap sunglasses to help keep the dust out of your eyes.
> Keep all windows and doors tightly closed
> ...



I was fascinated the first time I saw it, I opened my shutters and stepped out of my little house in Alexandria to this very still orange world, looking like something out of a sci fi movie. Had to spends the next week clearing up the dust,well the housemaid did but there was a LOT of very very fine sand, dust (and poo it seems) and it got EVERYWHERE!!!! 
Very interesting though and worth experiencing


----------

